# Cdn Mountain Bike Forums??



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey, I'm looking for a Canadian Mountain Bike Forum. Anyone have any links? I'm looking for Canadian biking websites in general, my search so far has been dissapointing except for nsmb.com which is very cool, but mostly west coast stuff there...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

The big one that i know is pinkbike.com....


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

The Mayor is an avid biker. I'm sure he'll chime in with some suggestions.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

so what do you say ehmax? any Canadian friendly Biking sites you know of?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Like i said...check out the pinkbike.com forums...great CANADIAN site


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

pinkbike is definetly the best Canadian MB site I have found.

If you you are looking at buying or selling a bike then you should check out.

http://toronto.craigslist.org/bik/

http://www.mec.ca (click on Outdoor Gear Swap)

www.supershopper.ca has some nice bikes and gear sometimes as well.


If you are looking at selling a Full Susp. Freeride bike 19" frame or larger with discs I might be interested.


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

If your looking for newschool mtn. bike freeride stuff then your looking at NSMB.com on the westcoast and pinkbike.com for the rest, eventhough there is a lot of Alberta stuff on there.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

pinkbike is the last place you want to go for mtb forums. mostly little kids with no lives. i suggest www.nsmb.com. It the official northshore website and has much better forums.


----------



## Squall (Feb 4, 2008)

kevs~just kevs said:


> Hey, I'm looking for a Canadian Mountain Bike Forum. Anyone have any links? I'm looking for Canadian biking websites in general, my search so far has been dissapointing except for nsmb.com which is very cool, but mostly west coast stuff there...


Try googling it my friend


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Squall said:


> Try googling it my friend


Wow, reprieving a thread from over 2 years ago to say that. And here I am adding fuel to the fodder.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

PINKBIKE is the one I like most. Pinkbike.com: Latest biking news, photos, videos, events and more!


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Try this out  

http://www.dropmachine.com/


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Irie Guy said:


> Wow, reprieving a thread from over 2 years ago to say that. And here I am adding fuel to the fodder.


Googling "mountain bike forum" puts this thread at the top of the search results. 

Anyhow I'm looking for mountain bike information too since there is a police auction this Saturday and they are auctioning off a ton of bikes. Will research further so I find some bargains and which brands are considered top quality.


----------



## mtbiking.ca (Dec 20, 2008)

If you are interested in Mountain Biking you should check out my website. It is an online resource for mountain bikers. On it there is a trail directory, buy and sell section, bike shop directory, product tests, and an events page. There is also a forum as well.
mtbiking.ca


----------



## mtbiking.ca (Dec 20, 2008)

Check out my mountain biking website
mtbiking.ca


----------



## mtbiking.ca (Dec 20, 2008)

Check out mtbiking.ca


----------



## mtbiking.ca (Dec 20, 2008)

*www.mtbiking.ca*

mtbiking.ca


----------

